# Just had to join!



## Vortex43 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello all! Just wanted to introduce myself. Had been browsing the site, absorbing the wealth of info and maxed out the threads I could view without registering; so here I am. 

Have been training consistently for past 3 years and working towards that next level! Finally serious about the routine and the diet, and seeing the best gains of my life so far! Never explored gear, yet anyways... Standing 5'11" and 225.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Vortex43* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## littlekev (Feb 19, 2012)

Vortex43 said:


> Hello all! Just wanted to introduce myself. Had been browsing the site, absorbing the wealth of info and maxed out the threads I could view without registering; so here I am.
> 
> Have been training consistently for past 3 years and working towards that next level! Finally serious about the routine and the diet, and seeing the best gains of my life so far! Never explored gear, yet anyways... Standing 5'11" and 225.



Welcome, i doubt we can help you, but good luck


----------



## Vortex43 (Feb 19, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Welcome, i doubt we can help you, but good luck



Figured you wouldn't want to help me... Wait you recommended the site!


----------



## littlekev (Feb 19, 2012)

Vortex43 said:


> Figured you wouldn't want to help me... Wait you recommended the site!



 shouldnt listen to me


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vortex43 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Can't wait to study the wealth of info on here! Started with supplements section and reading post by post!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello,how are you?


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 19, 2012)

What's up?


----------



## Vortex43 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kimi said:


> Hello,how are you?



Well, and you?


----------



## charley (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM.............


----------



## Sheer (Feb 20, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## machinist9 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome brother.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Vortex43 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks again all! Nice to join a community with so much member support!


----------



## 9mm. (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome dude.


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

